# Breeding Kenyi and Snow White



## nick0604 (Oct 30, 2009)

My Kenyi bred together with my snow white. Is this possible? It appears there are 3 babies swimming around and snow white is holding more in her mouth. The kenyi male is forcing everyone onto the other side of the tank. What should I do about this? I have a 120 gallon 4x2x2 with about 11 fish in it all between 2.5 and 4.5 inches in length. Any suggestions as to how to get them to stop breeding? This is the second time in less than a month!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

it is possible for them to breed, pretty much any mouthbrooder will bred will one another. as for the agression, thats just the nature of kenyi, they are mean. to attempt to stop him from breeding with everyone you could balance out the male to female ratio in your tank, depending one how many species you have, i would stick with 3 or 4 with 1m:3f, except the kenyi do maybe 1m:6f. this might keep his attention directed towards his own species.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also these are both metriaclima species. (I am guessing the snow white is the white morph of metriaclima callainos.) To avoid crossbreeding it is safest to have only one metriaclima species per tank.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I was assuming the snow white was albino socolofi.
From what I understand, it *is* possible for about any mouthbrooders to crossbreed, like James said, and it also helps to have the proper male to female sex ratio (1male per 3-4 females of a species but to really help with this problem, posting what species all 11 fish are and the sex of them, if known, would be a big help. 
Only my opinion but I would consider getting rid of the kenyi. They can be very aggressive and while it's true that having more than the average amount of females for the male can help with aggression, in my opinion they aren't worth the trouble and space they take. Once mature, the females really aren't as cute as they are when small and they can do a pretty good job of disguising themselves as female when they are really males too. Also their fry can be hard to sell.


----------

